

Show HN: A New Breadboard with no wires or jumpers - kumarski
http://signup.smartbreadboard.com 

======
kumarski
From the same team that brought you [http://1sheeld.com](http://1sheeld.com)

From the founder:

Implementing prototype electronic circuits typically requires placement of
electronic components on a breadboard, wire wrap board, or a printed circuit
board, and then attaching wires to connect them together according to a
predefined design/schematic. While breadboards enable the reuse of all
components due to the lack of soldering, attaching the wires to the breadboard
for a complex circuit is messy and complicated and prone to human error.

Integreight has developed a new analog integrated circuit that sits behind the
breadboard and can make connections between any two points through software
configuration rather than through physical wires. We have also developed a
software suite that enables electronic circuit design and optimizes the
placement and ‘virtual’ wiring of components on the breadboard

Smart Breadboard is a multifunctional hardware kit controlled via computer
software. The main concept of Smart Breadboard is to connect between the
components of any electronic circuit without the need of using jump wires. As
previously mentioned the old methods of wired connections arose the problems
of complexity, inefficiency, unreliability, wasting time and effort. We offer
a unique methodology of the solution for a real existing problem that is not
offered by other solutions available in the market.

The breakthrough of Smart breadboard is that it combines between the
simplicity and speed of software simulation, and at the same time provides
realistic results as it is hardware implementation.

The following are results of using Smart Breadboard:  cut the time spent
cutting, uncovering and placing the wires

 reduce the effort exerted

 reduce the technical errors

 User plugs Smart Breadboard kit into the computer

 He then opens computer software that has a schematic view

 He chooses the desired electronic components and draw connections between
them virtually.

 After finishing the circuit design, he goes to the breadboard view, where he
places the components on the virtual breadboard

 At the same time there are guiding LEDs on the hardware kit that lights the
exact location of the selected component on the real breadboard

 The user then clicks the upload button to upload the connections on the
hardware, and the circuit is completed.

------
chriscls
Looks interesting. I wonder if they'll add circuit simulation similar to
Multisim
([http://www.ni.com/video/1629/en/](http://www.ni.com/video/1629/en/))

~~~
kumarski
I talked to the founder. He said they'll provide circuit simulation. They can
integrate with a web based circuit simulation platform as well.

